# Can somebody analyze this picture, are these ghost in the picture or a fraud?



## photomike19 (Feb 23, 2014)

I got this image from somebody and they tell me that there are pink ghosts in the image

Can this be or is it just a light defraction or anomaly, or it was even photoshopeed?

THe image seems very old to me

What do you think?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8fve70qeet3cg26/11.JPG


----------



## tecboy (Feb 23, 2014)

Kinda creepy.  Could be double exposures or long exposure.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 23, 2014)

NOT ghosts.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 23, 2014)

Pink ghosts? doing what, hanging around after Valentine's Day? All I see are magenta toned streaks. And a not so great exposure. Not very sharp image either.


----------



## pez (Feb 23, 2014)

What is that, a low-res scan of an old Polaroid? Ghosts, definitely.


----------



## tecboy (Feb 23, 2014)

Probably shot in film.  The negative might be blent inside the canister while developing.


----------



## 71M (Feb 23, 2014)

Nah, I just consulted my spirit guide - "Babu" - via table-tilting; he say no ghosts in the photo.


----------



## photomike19 (Feb 23, 2014)

No, I am serious, somebody posted this lying her ass off that these pink deformities are in fact ghosts, really no bs, I dont belive it so I ask here where I think many people are experts in photography and will explain the real reason for this.


----------



## 71M (Feb 23, 2014)

photomike19 said:


> No, I am serious, somebody posted this lying her ass off that these pink deformities are in fact ghosts, really no bs, I dont belive it so I ask here where I think many people are experts in photography and will explain the real reason for this.



Well,  that looks like nothing much: JPEG compression, bad colour from a tiny sensor, and maybe enlarged from a smaller, low quality image.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 23, 2014)

photomike19 said:


> No, I am serious, somebody posted this lying her ass off that these pink deformities are in fact ghosts, really no bs, I dont belive it so I ask here where I think many people are experts in photography and will explain the real reason for this.



You *have* actually gotten some plausible explanations as to the "real" reason for these streaks--see tecboy and pez's posts specifically. The problem is, that there are quite a few things that could have caused this "effect" so I doubt anyone can pin it down to the ONE thing that actually DID cause it. But we can certainly pin it down to this--it ain't ghosts.
Maybe the picture was TAKEN by ghosts, though. That could explain it; they're terrible photographers, can never hold a camera steady. 

Why does it matter to you anyway? So she's lying. Who cares? Anybody unintelligent or naive enough to BELIEVE that anything in that photo is a ghost deserves to be led astray.  I mean, that's not even a remotely convincing "ghost" image. I've seen some really WEIRD photos of "spirits"--ones that are MUCH harder to explain possible reasons for, and ones where it actually LOOKS like ghosts or spirits. This one just looks like ugly pink streaks from chemicals fading.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 23, 2014)

^This.

Tell her the ghosts are nothing to worry about, but watch out for that blobsquatch to the left.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 23, 2014)

I think that this explains it perfectly.  http://media-cache-cd0.pinimg.com/236x/a8/55/ab/a855abea499bdb4c42184f0ad5af6398.jpg


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 23, 2014)

those images are so simple to recreate .... just give me a scene, a person to walk through that scene, and a camera that I can control the shutter.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 23, 2014)

it captured ghosts.  cause ghosts are real.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 23, 2014)

sm4him said:


> photomike19 said:
> 
> 
> > .......Maybe the picture was TAKEN by ghosts, though. That could explain it; they're terrible photographers, can never hold a camera steady. .......
> ...


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Feb 23, 2014)

Definitely ghosts.


----------



## KmH (Feb 23, 2014)

Ghosts? Metaphysical or technical?

Ghosting in photographs is a common technical glitch, or ghosting can purposely be accomplished by manipulating the exposure of a photo as demonstrated by astroNikon.

Since no one has _ever_ proved the existence of metaphysical ghosts, ESP, telekinesis, remote viewing, nor any other speculated metaphysical phenomena it's almost certain no metaphysical phenomena exist.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 23, 2014)

ghosts: imaginary spirits of imagination.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 23, 2014)

sm4him said:


> photomike19 said:
> 
> 
> > No, I am serious, somebody posted this lying her ass off that these pink deformities are in fact ghosts, really no bs, I dont belive it so I ask here where I think many people are experts in photography and will explain the real reason for this.
> ...



I dated a ghost once, a long time ago. I had a great first date with her, but the she just disappeared...vanished into thin air.


----------



## Gavjenks (Feb 23, 2014)

I agree. Definitely ghosts. You can tell by the pixels.


----------



## Coasty (Feb 23, 2014)

KmH said:


> Ghosts? Metaphysical or technical?
> 
> Ghosting in photographs is a common technical glitch, or ghosting can purposely be accomplished by manipulating the exposure of a photo as demonstrated by astroNikon.
> 
> Since no one has _ever_ proved the existence of metaphysical ghosts, ESP, telekinesis, remote viewing, nor any other speculated metaphysical phenomena it's almost certain no metaphysical phenomena exist.




And yet every culture has &#8220;ghost stories&#8221;&#8230;

We weren&#8217;t able to prove the existence of atoms until the technology came about to do so, but the atoms were there all along.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 23, 2014)

KmH said:


> Ghosts? Metaphysical or technical?
> 
> Ghosting in photographs is a common technical glitch, or ghosting can purposely be accomplished by manipulating the exposure of a photo as demonstrated by astroNikon.
> 
> Since no one has _ever_ proved the existence of metaphysical ghosts, ESP, telekinesis, remote viewing, nor any other speculated metaphysical phenomena it's almost certain no metaphysical phenomena exist.



I believe in it.  But NOT with that picture.  Along with "orbs" which can conveniently be dust with light reflection (like the light from the video cameras that record it -- also research air flows in a house, especially one with no windows, etc). I think there's alot to believe in BUT it's overwhelmed by fake stuff simply to make money off of - ie, alot of the stuff on TV.

I posted some pics on my facebook a while back which could have been Orbs, or ghosts or weird ghostly writing in the dark, but I knew it was all fake because I made it.  LOL.  Some people freaked out that I had ghosts in my house .... amazing.  

I like the one show on TV that tries to debunk potential ghost problems.  But, as I mention there are some things that I think are real as I've been subject to some weird things. 

One such time was many years ago on a Saturday morning when I was watering my plants and a friend of mine was standing right next to me (saw him in the corner of my eye & felt it), until I turned my head.  Then nothing.  I found out he passed away the previous night or that morning.  That was freaky.   I have no photos of that though except for it burned into my memory.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 23, 2014)

After extensive analysis, I have concluded there are no ghosts in the image.

I did, however, discover there's a quarter laying on the ground next to the walkway, the shingles on the roof are aging enough to warrant replacing, there's 3 birds' nests in the tree, and the wood used for the seating is cedar.


----------



## 71M (Feb 23, 2014)

Well done, good work! 



480sparky said:


> After extensive analysis, I have concluded there are no ghosts in the image.
> 
> I did, however, discover there's a quarter laying on the ground next to the walkway, the shingles on the roof are aging enough to warrant replacing, there's 3 birds' nests in the tree, and the wood used for the seating is cedar.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 23, 2014)

480sparky said:


> After extensive analysis, I have concluded there are no ghosts in the image.
> 
> I did, however, discover there's a quarter laying on the ground next to the walkway, the shingles on the roof are aging enough to warrant replacing, there's 3 birds' nests in the tree, and the wood used for the seating is cedar.



did you notice the little dark haired girl in the background wearing a pink shirt ?


----------



## table1349 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Feb 23, 2014)

Gh-gh-gh-ghosts!!


----------



## mmaria (Feb 23, 2014)

I was really hoped for a proper ghosts image...

I'm disappointed


----------



## limr (Feb 23, 2014)

Well I for one kinda hope that ghosts are real. Because I totally want to haunt the sh** out of some people if I go before them.


----------



## 71M (Feb 23, 2014)

Infrasound is a related aspect of research worth knowing about. Frustratingly, most of the online paranormal type groups aren't equipped to investigate it, within the context of 'hauntings'. Google: Vic Tandy infrasound. 

IMO, there's a particularly worthwhile book about ESP, Poltergeist activity, telekinesis, (written in the 1960s, maybe out-of-print nowadays): _
The ESP Experience_: A Psychiatric Validation, by Jan Ehrenwald.

Laurens van der Post wrote extensively about the iKung's - Kalahari Bushmen's - use of telepathic communication.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 23, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> did you notice the little dark haired girl in the background wearing a pink shirt ?



He's not a girl.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 23, 2014)

480sparky said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > did you notice the little dark haired girl in the background wearing a pink shirt ?
> ...



Me thinks the wedding party wore pink .. thus the reason for the pinkish blurs.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 24, 2014)

I stared at it and ended up seeing a sailboat. Freaky


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 24, 2014)

480sparky said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > photomike19 said:
> ...


----------



## KmH (Feb 24, 2014)

Coasty said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Ghosts? Metaphysical or technical?
> ...


Evidence of absence - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## tecboy (Feb 24, 2014)

Can be easily done doing mask painting in Lightroom and Photoshop.


----------



## Coasty (Feb 24, 2014)

KmH said:


> Coasty said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...




The absence of evidence is not evidence of absence. Simply because you dont have evidence that something does exist, does not mean that you have evidence that something doesnt exist. There are known knowns and there are known unknowns, but theres also unknown unknowns, things that we dont know that we dont know.


----------



## runnah (Feb 24, 2014)

I bet you it's old man Smithers from the abandoned amusement park!


----------



## runnah (Feb 24, 2014)

Coasty said:


> The absence of evidence is not evidence of absence. Simply because you don&#146;t have evidence that something does exist, does not mean that you have evidence that something doesn&#146;t exist. There are known knowns and there are known unknowns, but there&#146;s also unknown unknowns, things that we don&#146;t know that we don&#146;t know.



Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence and right now the evidence for ghost is about as solid as a fart in a wind tunnel.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 24, 2014)

Evidence of Absinthe?   I have a bottle around here, somewhere.  Drink enough of it and you can see all kinds of weird shi - I mean stuff.


----------



## tecboy (Feb 24, 2014)

Here, Stephen Hawking explained this,    

"I've been tracking a tear in the fabric of space time which combined with airborne pieces of metal at Builders Barn to create a miniature black hole. This anomaly interposed itself between Homer and Bart causing a gravitational lens which absorbed the light reflected from Ray the roofer."


----------



## ABJayce (Mar 2, 2014)

Well...you guys obviously didn't invert the image. If you invert it you plainly see 2 ghosts. They are real.

Inverted Ghost Pictures, Inverted Ghost Images, Inverted Ghost Photos, Inverted Ghost Videos - Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## 71M (Mar 2, 2014)

Coasty said:


> things that we dont know that we dont know.



Such as?


j/k lol


----------



## usernut (Mar 7, 2014)

Not ghosts but it could be ALIENS... think aliens ain't real? watch E.T and look real close at the wee boy... he's an alien, if a real wee boy found an alien like that he,d beat it to death with a stick, wouldn't he.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 7, 2014)

imagemaker46 said:


> I stared at it and ended up seeing a sailboat. Freaky









Did you know the magic eye wasn't even of a sailboat?


----------



## Pav10566 (Mar 7, 2014)

Just to come back to the initial question that was asked....
Some pictures printed on inkjet devices that go humid tend to "sweat" and give such interesting effects...or if they just have been submitted to strong light exposure, the inks used are not always very lightfast. Red being usually the one that is weakest, either fading out and making strange pink motives or affecting the white balance wholly. 

Just my five pence opinion without going into any deep philosophy about the existence of paranormal phenomenae


----------



## TCampbell (Mar 7, 2014)

usernut said:


> Not ghosts but it could be ALIENS... think aliens ain't real? watch E.T and look real close at the wee boy... he's an alien, if a real wee boy found an alien like that he,d beat it to death with a stick, wouldn't he.



This reminds me of a segment from a show with Neil DeGrasse Tyson when he was asked about UFOs.  Pay attention to his point on "argument from ignorance".






BTW, at about 6 minutes in (but watch the whole thing... Tyson is always entertaining) he makes the comment "Photoshop probably has a UFO button" (as if someone used to have to "work" at creating the appearance of a UFO in a photo, but Photoshop has simplified the task by making a one-button-click feature.)

I'm always amazed at how CONSISTENTLY the photos of "ghosts" and "UFOs" are of such extremely bad quality.  I look at these and say:  well... it's OBVIOUSLY real because I can't even recognize the normal stuff in photo, never mind the paranormal stuff in the photo.  As if there is some requirement that if you take a ghost photo, you are required to botch the exposure, focus, and processing or it cannot be considered a valid "ghost" photo.


----------



## pez (Mar 10, 2014)

I really like Tyson, he's a great spokesman for science. On the UFO subject, however, his argument that he totally and completely discounts eyewitness testimony is all wet. A transient phenomenon is very difficult to study with hard science, because it is not repeatable, among other things. And if you add in the supposition that the objects may be intelligent and so actively avoiding such close scrutiny, the odds of "scientific proof" diminish further. While it's cute that he recommends "breaking off a trinket inside the spaceship" to abductees (as he laughs at them), that flies in the face of the common accounts, where the victim is paralyzed, etc. And of course tech advanced, say 100K years might well not have any such goodies to "break off"- and get away with it. He even says that if a colleague strolls in and relates a UFO sighting to him, he will dismiss it out-of-hand, because the brain is prone to optical illusions, and eyewitness testimony is unreliable. He dismisses all other eyewitness observations in a similar manner. Hmmm. Science is filled with individual witnesses writing down their observations of natural phenomena and publishing papers about it. He avoided addressing the massive number of multiple-witness cases, trace analysis, radar painting, and such, as well as testimony from a large number of ex-military in a position to know, who say that there is a very complex reality to the UFO situation- and has been for many decades. But for Tyson's narrow consideration of the subject, every single observation of a UFO boils down to an optical illusion, a hoax, or an ignorant observer. That is his model. Certainly not every UFO report can be dismissed/debunked by evoking Chinese lanterns/ball lightning/conventional aircraft/sun dogs/Venus/swamp gas/optical illusions in the brain, etc. etc. _while having the explanation actually fit the descriptions of the event. _Debunkers typically trot out a pet solution for major sighting events without the slightest effort to consider the various witness accounts of the behavior of the objects. The more you study the subject, the more things that don't make sense using the current paradigm of science. And for anyone trained in the sciences (like me, for instance), or other professional observers like pilots, who see something of high strangeness, he or she has a conundrum: you are _NOT LIKELY to ever report_ what you just experienced- if you value your career, that is.



TCampbell said:


> usernut said:
> 
> 
> > Not ghosts but it could be ALIENS... think aliens ain't real? watch E.T and look real close at the wee boy... he's an alien, if a real wee boy found an alien like that he,d beat it to death with a stick, wouldn't he.
> ...


----------



## tecboy (Mar 10, 2014)

I just saw him in "Cosmo" tonight.  That TV series is awesome.  He somewhat believes in multiverse.  Very interesting!


----------



## BlackPoet (Mar 20, 2014)

480sparky said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > photomike19 said:
> ...


----------

